# Heap of kittens



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

And taking a well earned break in the sunshine 









Mum and babies are all doing well, though trying to weigh them is a nightmare as Mai Tai is so protective of them. Take one out of the bed and she's there trying to put in back  Rosie isn't interested in them beyond a quick sniff in their direction


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Fantastic pics of a gorgeous litter of healthy kittens Lynn, well done to you, they look so strong and Mom is doing a great job with them they look immaculate....well done..........Chris


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks Chris  I was just looking at the photo and thought 'what on earth are those brown bits on the bedding '  but then I went up to the bed and had a look and Mai Tai has been biting off chunks of the cardboard around the edge of the box


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Have any of their eyes started to open yet Lynn???...they must be due very soon.


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

Gorgeous and love the little kinky tail :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

raggs said:


> Have any of their eyes started to open yet Lynn???...they must be due very soon.


Yes there are little blue eyes peeping at me now when I check them - and they hiss too :smilewinkgrin: it's so funny


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Pixel said:


> Gorgeous and love the little kinky tail :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


Mmm - kinky tails are not good  It is cute though


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

They are all Beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Beautiful - is that really a kink? If so it's an impressive one!

Liz


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

What a gorgeous heap of kittens they are :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

lizward said:


> Beautiful - is that really a kink? If so it's an impressive one!
> 
> Liz


I think it's just the way it was laying I hadn't noticed it kinky until the photo


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Gorgeous bundle of cuteness :001_tt1:Mum and Rosie just complete the picture


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful fluffikins!!!!!! I want to smother them with love!:001_tt1:


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

They look great Lynn, glad to hear they are doing well.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww they are beautiful,:001_tt1:,:001_tt1:,:001_tt1:_


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Congrats Lyn, 

They are gorgeous...big hugs to all your fur babies 

Lovely pic of Mai Tai & Rosie 

Kelly xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Arrrgh! Where have i been, i have only just spotted them. :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

welshjet said:


> Arrrgh! Where have i been, i have only just spotted them. :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1::001_tt1:


New pictures now here
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-photo-galleries/190253-latest-pictures-new-babies.html


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwwww congratulations they are sooo beautiful! 
Dodger & Felix also have that orange house in the back ground


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh they are gorgeous. I really really want a little brother/sister for Reuben. Must restrain myself!! Siamese cats have well and truly got me hooked.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

so cute! how are they now? updates! :laugh:


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Kittens belong in heaps! It's practically the offical collective noun of kittens. Enjoy


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Kalipha said:


> Kittens belong in heaps! It's practically the offical collective noun of kittens. Enjoy


Love it


----------



## snowrockcats (May 17, 2011)

Blooming gorgeous 

A x


----------

